# Gunny earns Navy Cross for Afghanistan heroics



## peefyloo (Dec 20, 2009)

From: http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2009/12/marine_navycross_121809/



> An Okinawa-based gunnery sergeant received the nation’s second-highest valor award during a ceremony Thursday at Camp Butler.
> 
> Pinned between a cliff and a 50-foot drop, then-Staff Sgt. John Mosser and his fellow members of Marine Special Operations Team 1 engaged in a heated battle with insurgents in Afghanistan’s Herat province on June 26, 2008. Along with another MSOT, the Marines were searching for a “high-value” target known to be hiding deep within the mountainous surroundings.
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Great job Gunny!


----------



## car (Dec 20, 2009)

Hoo-rah, Gunney!


----------



## Whiplash (Dec 21, 2009)

There ya go Gunny.... get some


----------



## 0699 (Dec 21, 2009)

Good work Marine.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 21, 2009)

Semper Fi gunny!  You did Chesty proud!


----------



## Smurf (Dec 21, 2009)

Kick ass Gunny! :)
Prayers for the fallen


----------



## Scotth (Dec 21, 2009)

Great  Job Gunney :)


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 21, 2009)

Outstanding.


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 21, 2009)

Way to go, Gunny. Semper Fi.


----------



## SCCO_Marine (Dec 21, 2009)

*GySgt. Mosser’s Navy Cross Citation*

http://militarytimes.com/static/projects/pages/122009_mosser_citation.pdf


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you Gunny for the dedicated Service and your will to fight on to the objective.  

Excellent job Gunnery Sergeant !!!


----------



## Teufel (Dec 22, 2009)

This GySgt was the team sergeant for team leader who was awarded a silver star and this award is from the same battle:
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?23180-MSOB-Team-Leader-awarded-Silver-Star


----------



## lockNload (Dec 22, 2009)

'rah Gunny!


----------

